# Favorite Pokemon Professors?



## keybug55 (Oct 28, 2013)

From Oaks to Sycamores, this place is filled with trees.

If you want you can post a little top 6 or something

6 - Juniper (I don't remember her too, too fondly. And she's not a tree)
5 - Rowan (Again, didn't leave an impact on me, at least he's a tree)
4 - Birch (Ahh, I remember when ROM hacking was discovered, then everyone changed his name into something obvious)
3 - Oak (Simply nostalgic to me, and he's WONDERFUL!)
2 - Elm (He's so wacky and eccentric, I loved his emotion when I showed him the Togepi egg)
1 - Sycamore (I love how non-shallot he is about Team Flare. ...alsoheishot I didn't say that :I)


----------



## Jake (Oct 28, 2013)

I hate them all but I guess Oak for the nostalgic feel


----------



## Silversea (Oct 28, 2013)

No Burnet? Also forgot Krane. But I guess you just went for the main series Professors.
- - - Post Merge - - -

Junipers are trees.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 28, 2013)

I like Juniper because she's the first female professor. I love how enthusiastic she is about Pokemon. And Juniper actually is a kind of tree, by the way. 

And I like Sycamore because he's cool and his hair is cool.


----------



## Laurina (Oct 28, 2013)

Oak will always be my favorite<3


----------



## radical6 (Oct 28, 2013)

juniper is the hottest so shes the best
everyone is all like how sycamore is the first hot professor but like have u seen juniper


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh crap I forgot Birch was on the list.

Someone vote Birch for me, he's cool too.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Oct 28, 2013)

I've gotta say Rowan's the best. Gen 4 was so epic in my opinion (Not trying to start a gen war), and without Rowan we wouldn't have been introduced to the epic Torterra, Infernape and Empoleon. <3 Although Juniper's a close second. She's so hot smart...


----------



## Thunder (Oct 28, 2013)

White 2 was my first pokemon game, so I'm gonna go with Juniper.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 28, 2013)

Birch just because Hoenn.


----------



## Silversea (Oct 28, 2013)

I completely forgot who Birch was. Now I am sad and cannot be a Hoenn fan.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Oct 28, 2013)

Oak, hands down. Partly because of the memes and partly because he can't remember his grandson's name.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 28, 2013)

Oak. He keeps it real and is secretly Ashs's dad.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Isabella (Oct 28, 2013)

Hm, probably oak. i never really cared for professors tbh


----------



## radical6 (Oct 28, 2013)

if you voted for anyone other than juniper im disgusted with you


----------



## Silversea (Oct 28, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


>



Nothing will ruin Professor Oak. Nothing.


----------



## Orange (Oct 28, 2013)

Sapphire is my favourite Pok?mon game, but all I remember about Birch is he being attacked by a Poochyena, so I'm going with Oak.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Oct 28, 2013)

It is hard to pick a favorite, so I voted for three.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2013)

I voted for Juniper.  I like the peppiness she has.  And she's hot, I mean smart.


----------



## Volvagia (Oct 28, 2013)

sycamore because he's hot


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 28, 2013)

I voted for Oak overall, Elm a close second, and Syacmore dead last. I hate the way he looks and sounds, like an old French teacher I had. I hated being alone with him, and the game plays French music as his theme WHY :I


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 28, 2013)

Lol, this poll should be titled: Who is the most attractive professor?  XD


----------



## Heir (Oct 28, 2013)

I like professor Juniper because...hm, no real reason. I just do


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 28, 2013)

Elm because Johto and Totodile.


----------



## Chromie (Oct 28, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Lol, this poll should be titled: Who is the most attractive professor?  XD



In that case Professor Oak!


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 28, 2013)

Rowan 5 lyfe


----------



## Pixori (Oct 28, 2013)

I am *so *glad this hasn't been taken over by the Sycamore obsessed girls on tumblr. In all honesty, perhaps it's a bit mean but in my _opinion_ he isn't that great. Something about him makes me very angry inside. It's not just the nostalgia goggles either, because if it were I'd probably have hated N as a character when he came out too. Ah well.

Professor Oak all the way!! For being the best Professor of all time.


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 28, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I voted for Juniper.  I like the peppiness she has.  And she's hot, I mean smart.


Um smartness=hotness.



Mayor Aimi said:


> I am *so *glad this hasn't been taken over by the Sycamore obsessed girls on tumblr.


They're not just girls. ;D


----------



## Pixori (Oct 28, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Um smartness=hotness.
> 
> They're not just girls. ;D



Haha only reason I said girls is because the people I follow are girls so that's all I see fangirling, but I can only imagine. Sigh.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Birch is totally the hottest and coolest. Oak is totes cool. Elms a dork. Rowan is kind of a d word. Juniper is, eh juniper. Her dad is also very junipery. Sycamore is all right but his theme is all idk desertry and he doesn't look like he spends a lot of time in the desert.


----------



## unravel (Oct 29, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


>


LOL WTF this is funny xD



Volvagia said:


> sycamore because he's hot


Professor Augustine Sycamore (Looks nice and unique name)


Spoiler: What I think during the battle O.o


----------



## Zeiro (Oct 30, 2013)

Birch is the hottest because he has a beard.


----------



## unravel (Oct 30, 2013)

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Birch is the hottest because he has a beard.



When I was 6 I pronounce it as Professor //Beach//


----------



## XTheLancerX (Oct 30, 2013)

Err idk Rowan and Oak. Oak is nostalgic Rowan is nostalgic. (Pearl was the second game I played, but the first one I played at the same time with my brother and cousin. It was so fun, battles, underground capture the flag and traps... I put over 350 hours into pearl :O Ruby was the first pokemon game I ever played, but I was the only one playing at the time, my brother was like 12 and I was 8, he had already played all those games. I didn't know anyone in school who played pokemon.) I don't remember Elm too much even though I played SS. Juniper was kind of annoying and Sycamore is.. Okay, but from the beginning I always kind of thought of him as creepy. lol idk why


----------



## Officer Berri (Oct 30, 2013)

Professors Favorite to Least Favorite:
1. Sycamore because he seems pretty animated and fun for a pokemon professor.
2. Juniper because FINALLY a female professor. I was getting mildly irritated that professors were only men. She seemed pretty animated too from what I remember.
3. Oak will always be awesome grandpa to me.
4. Elm always seemed like he's extremely clumsy Adorkable in my head.
5. I'm ehh on Birch. Because seriously dude. Why on earth am I saving a pokemon professor from a pokemon? Don't you have your own pokemon?!
6. I don't like Rowan at all. Specifically because he doesn't give the player their pokemon. The player sort of just ends up with it because they needed to defend themselves. He seems completely different from the other professors. Instead of helping the player go off on their own journey, he's sort of just there and they accidentally go off on a journey. Of course, I never got that far in the game so as far as I know he could have suddenly turned into a god on his own and punched Arceus in the face. But I never really got far in the games. His introduction and the way he seems so serious and intimidating didn't really feel that great to me.


----------



## Lauren (Oct 30, 2013)

Oak because.. It's oak! And sycamore because he's damn hot. (Oops creepy Lauren)


----------



## cityoflights (Oct 31, 2013)

I think her original name (Juniper's), Araragi, refers to a tree or a specific type of Japanese tree.


----------



## unravel (Nov 2, 2013)

I don't understand why people has a crush on Professor Sycamore especially on tumblr tbh I prefer Sycamore x Lysandre hahaha


----------



## haisu (Nov 2, 2013)

Juniper cos she's such a cutie pie /)w(\


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 2, 2013)

Professor Gallows, duh! He's totally the next new professor, let's face it.

I'd have to go with Oak for the originality of him. Juniper and Sycamore are runner-ups. Birch and Rowan aren't that great. Elm is just.... no.


----------

